# Hi all



## DH83 (Dec 17, 2018)

Just registered and thought I'd say hi. Before joining I had a tonne of questions and so naturally was delighted when I saw all of the stickies. Great stuff. I'm sure I'll have more questions but until then I'm off to do some research









Cheers


----------

